# Duda mando a distancia



## Rafaling (Ene 28, 2013)

Buenos días a tod@s, antes de empezar, mi automóvil es un _Renault Clio 1.2RN _de 1999, pienso que es uno de los últimos que usaban todavía el mando a distancia por infrarrojos (IR).

La cuestión es la siguiente, la llave ha muerto, es decir, si bien puedo abrir las puertas manualmente y arrancar con normalidad la función del cierre centralizado (apertura y cierre) no funciona desde la llave, con el pulsador interior sin problemas.

El telemando lo he revisado en profundidad, al final la conclusión es que el C.I de la pequeña PCB de la llave esta mal (un _Motorola 97515AW_), según me parece el telemando no tiene arreglo… preguntando en el concesionario oficial entre la llave nueva y la programación de la misma 150 Euros, unos 200 USD…

Dado que la llave funciona, el _transponder_ esta OK, he pensado en conseguir alguna llave de 2ª mano he intercambiar la PCB, supongo que habría que reprogramar el telemando, entonces tengo algunas dudas:

¿Lo que pienso es descabellado? … es decir, ¿se podría hacer? … buscando por Internet he visto un procedimiento a base de dejar pulsado el cierre pero no estoy seguro si funcionaría… también he leído que tendría que llevar la llave al Concesionario Oficial.

Adjunto un par de fotografías del telemando.

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda


----------



## gaam (Ene 28, 2013)

No, no es descabellado, lo puedes intentar. Pero eso de dejar pulsado el cierre de la puerta, uhmmm, no creo que te de resultados satisfactorios.

Ya sea que lo compres, que le cambies la plaqueta o que te hagas uno mismo, seria el de programarlo para tu auto. Todos tienen la misma llave pero el codigo que permite utilizar el auto, es propio de cada uno.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 28, 2013)

Buenos días Rafaling

Primero tienes que asugurarte dónde está el problema...

El problema puede ser que el receptor no "Vea" la señal InfraRoja del Emisor, esto puede ser porque el Receptor esté sucio y no vea los InfraRojos.

Asegúrate que llave transmite la señal InfraRoja, tienes dos formas muy sencillas de comprobarlo.

Si tienes una Cámara Digital de fotos, esta cámaras son sensibles al InfraRojo, en una habitación a oscuras dirije la llave  hacia la cámara, en la pantalla se verá el Led parpadear.

Con cualquier equipo que funcione por InfraRojos, por ejemplo un TV.
Pon la llave muy cerca del Receptor de InfraRojo del TV y actívalo, si está funcionando tendría que bloquear el Control Remoto del TV.

Cuando tengas aislado el problema será más fácil encontrar una solucón.

Sal U2


----------



## Rafaling (Ene 28, 2013)

Gracias por las respuestas.



miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días Rafaling
> 
> Primero tienes que asugurarte dónde está el problema...
> 
> ...



Como he comentado en mi primer post tengo localizada la avería en el propio telemando de la llave, en su momento hice las comprobaciones que indicas y he llegado a la conclusión expuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 28, 2013)

Buenas de nuevo Rafaling

Puede ser que el Diodo Emisor esté mal, no parece complicado cambiarlo, 
también se ve a a derecha de la foto un Transistor SMD que es el encargado de controlar el Diodo, habría que hacer algunas medidas con un Multímetro o mejor con un Osciloscopio.
Pero como comentas, has llegado a la conclusión de que es el Ci el que está mal, parece que no queda otro camino que buscar otro Transpondedor y reprogramarlo.
En Mi "Focus" me tocó realizarlo en una ocasión y era apagando y encendiendo varias veces la llave de contacto.

De todas formas mira en este enlace...

http://www.moterosastures.com/foros/index.php?topic=12056.0

Sal U2


----------



## Rafaling (Ene 28, 2013)

_Migulelus_, de nuevo gracias por echarme una mano 

El transistor esta cambiando, hasta he sustituido el pulsador sabiendo que estaba bien ... te aseguro que le he dedicado horas ... las fotos son antes de hacerle nada ...

El miedo que tengo es comprar otra llave, gastarme el dinero y que no me sirva, ... tampoco los del concesionario oficial no son de gran ayuda. He encontrado esto en internet que no se si serviría de algo: 



> 1. Turn Ignition OFF.
> 2. Press the central door locking button for more than 5 seconds. Note :
> the door should lock then unlock.
> 3. When this happens, 10 seconds is allowed and the immobiliser warning
> ...



[EDITO] - Es lo mismo que me has enlazado pero en Español, ;-) , creo que me voy arriesgar ... jeje


----------



## gaam (Ene 29, 2013)

Rafaling, si has hecho como dice las comprobaciones, entonces la llave esta enviando señal infrarroja pero el receptor de tu auto no lo reconoce, es asi?

Si es asi, entonces el problema esta en que el codigo que esta emitiendo la llave no es el correcto, hay que programar la llave para que emita el codigo correcto. No necesitas un progrma ni hardware, lo hace la misma llave, esto es, que cuando uno quiere duplicar la llave por motivos diversos, uno compra la llave "virgen" y luego programamos el codigo de nuestro auto. 

El ejemplo que te doy es de mi auto Fiat Siena, luego verifica con el de Renault. Hay dos maneras: 1.con la tarjeta que trae cuando compras el auto: dos llaves y una tarjeta del codigo de ese auto (llamado CODE CARD y tienen dos numeros: el ELECTRONIC CODE-->IP de 5 cifras y el MECHANICAL CODE--> letras y numeros de 7 caracteres).
2.Con la llave maestra para copia:
-Poner la llave maestra en el auto y ponerlo en posicion de encendido o ignicion
-presionar el boton de la llave hasta escuchar 3 beeps
-el led de la llave maestra se encendera por 20 segundos. Apretar los botones de activar en ambas llaves y desactivar en ambas llaves
-esperar 20 segundos para desactivar funciones
-apagar el encendido
-maxima copias es de 4 llaves

Espero que te sirva de ayuda, se que no es el mismo auto, pero te lo doy como referencia  para el tuyo.


----------



## Rafaling (Ene 29, 2013)

Estimado _gaam_, te respondo por partes:




gaam dijo:


> Rafaling, si has hecho como dice las comprobaciones, entonces la llave esta enviando señal infrarroja pero el receptor de tu auto no lo reconoce, es asi?



No, la llave no funciona, como he comentado anteriormente el led no luce, todo me indica que el integrado de la llave es la causa de la avería.



gaam dijo:


> Si es asi, entonces el problema esta en que el codigo que esta emitiendo la llave no es el correcto, hay que programar la llave para que emita el codigo correcto. No necesitas un progrma ni hardware, lo hace la misma llave, esto es, que cuando uno quiere duplicar la llave por motivos diversos, uno compra la llave "virgen" y luego programamos el codigo de nuestro auto.



Algo así quiero hacer pero con un telemando (que no la llave) que quiero comprar de 2ª mano, en eBay he visto varios.  



gaam dijo:


> El ejemplo que te doy es de mi auto Fiat Siena, luego verifica con el de Renault. Hay dos maneras: 1.con la tarjeta que trae cuando compras el auto: dos llaves y una tarjeta del codigo de ese auto (llamado CODE CARD y tienen dos numeros: el ELECTRONIC CODE-->IP de 5 cifras y el MECHANICAL CODE--> letras y numeros de 7 caracteres).
> 2.Con la llave maestra para copia:
> -Poner la llave maestra en el auto y ponerlo en posicion de encendido o ignicion
> -presionar el boton de la llave hasta escuchar 3 beeps
> ...



Un procedimiento parecido he visto en mis búsquedas por Internet.



gaam dijo:


> Espero que te sirva de ayuda, se que no es el mismo auto, pero te lo doy como referencia  para el tuyo.



¡De mucha ayuda!  , por lo menos lo voy a intentar.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## gaam (Ene 31, 2013)

Rafaling, disculpame, ahora te estoy entendiendo.
Si quieres hacerte un telecomando, no estan dificil, esto es lo que haria yo segun mis recursos economicos y de la disposicion de los elementos, vos despues fijate:

Un poco de teoria:
1.el enlace se realiza en la banda de infrarrojos, lo cual, no lo he verificado, es la misma que el de los controles remotos (850nm) y la frecuencia de trabajo es de 25KHz a 50KHz: lo solucionamos sacando a un control remoto el led infrarrojo emisor preferentemente de algun equipo para auto como el reproductor MP3 que se conecta al encendedor de cigarrillos.
2.Lo que nos queda saber es el codigo y el IP de la llave: lo conseguimos de la llave que aun anda, si es que la tienes.

Para controlar todo, yo utilizo un Arduino Nano, por ser mas barato y es chiquito, y esta sostenido por una comunidad de millones, y en español tambien. Me baje algun sketch (programa) que controle los infrarrojos (como el RC5, hay muchos ejemplos), conecto mi led receptor al arduino y leo la señal que emite y le saco el codigo. Luego coloco un led emisor y reproduzco ese codigo a traves del led emisor.

Eso seria todo, como lineas generales, faltaria que leas un poco sobre el lebguaje arduino (Linux, Window), tienen muchos ejemplos y no es dificil (me sirvio para mi y eso que soy un poco de madera) y lo otro seria refinarlo, es decir, ponerle baterias al arduino para que lo puedas manipular sin una computadora.

En esta semana, voy a intertarlo con mi auto, porque tu problema me puede llegar a tocarme, y tambien lo voy ha hacer como desafio.

cuando lo tenga te subo las fotos y los archivos.


----------



## Rafaling (Ene 31, 2013)

Este foro y sus foreros son magníficos 

_ gaam_, gracias por las explicaciones, estaré muy pendiente de tus avances. Desgraciadamente perdí el código/IP de la llave ... se supone que esta en el interior de la misma pero compre el coche de 2ª mano (usado) y nunca vi pegatina o numeración 

Saludos.!


----------



## gaam (Feb 2, 2013)

Bueno, Rafaling, hice un esfuerzo y en 5 minutos tenia el software (arduino) y hardware listo. Te comento lo que encontre:

Lo probe con mi llave Fiat, y no obtuve resultados, pero si con los controles remotos de casa, el problema estaba en que mi llave el enlace es por RF(luego de bastante minutos me di cuenta, cuando mi auto que estaba a 50 metros y separado por muros, ponia la alarma y la desactivaba a cada rato, y un vecino me aviso de que mi auto estaba raro...ja,ja,ja, que tonto, era yo que estaba probando el programa,...) lo que los infrarrojos (3 a 15 metros de alcance) no dan.

Pero los codigos de los controles remotos de casa los saque a todos sin problemas.

Voy a ver si consigo una llave vieja de renault para probar, ya que la mia no va. Dame unos dias y te confirmo lo que obtenga. Los cerrajeros de por aca son muy reacios. pero voy a ver que consigo.


----------



## gaam (Mar 4, 2013)

Bueno Rafaling, me he tardado un tiempo pero te tengo que pedir disculpas...

Me confie, porque tengo un vecino que tenia un Clio y crei que era del modelo viejo, pero resulta que es de los nuevos, la llave es por RF y no por infrarrojos, que macana....

Luego busque si alguno de mis familiares cercanos tenian un Renault, solo uno tenia una Kangoo, el resto todos diferentes (fiat, VW, ford,...). Luego fui a una chacarita de autos, uno lo tenia, pero pedia locuras ( el 40% de mi sueldo, estan locos!)

Por ultimo fui a una cerrajeria, pero tambien, pedia locuras. 

Reitero lo anterior, el circuito anda bien, pero no consigo la llave, tendrias que probar en tu zona de como reemplazarlo. 

Un abrazo


----------



## Rafaling (Mar 4, 2013)

Al final todo esto ha sido una desilusión.

Puje por una llave usada en eBay a buen precio y en cuanto la recibí me puse manos a la obra ...

La nueva llave si funcionaba, me refiero al telemando, hice las oportunas comprobaciones, pero fui incapaz de reprogramarla ... la metodología que encontré en internet y expuesta en este mismo hilo no me sirvió ... seguramente solo sea útil en el caso de que la llave original, por la razón que sea, pierda la programación de origen. 

En un último intento intercambien el CHIP de la antigua llave a la nueva ... tampoco funciono ...

En fin, resumiendo, si quiero abrir y cerrar a distancia mi auto tengo que pasar obligatoriamente por un concesionario oficial y abonar unos 200 USD por una llave nueva con su correspondiente programación.

Por lo menos me quedo con la satisfacción de haber encontrado en este foro personas que me han ayudado.

Sinceramente, *GRACIAS* y un saludo.


----------



## analogico (Mar 4, 2013)

Rafaling dijo:


> Al final todo esto ha sido una desilusión.
> 
> Puje por una llave usada en eBay a buen precio y en cuanto la recibí me puse manos a la obra ...
> 
> ...


pues debiste ir con la llave nueva a otro concesionario por si ellos te la reprogramaban
a  un precio menor

pero si solo quieres abrir y cerrar las puertas a  puedes instalar un kit de cierre


----------

